# Animierte Videos erstellen und in Bilder einbinden



## Lacunaz (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und arbeite seit undgefär 2 Jahren mit Photoshop ... Dies ist mein erstes richtiges Tutorial ... ich würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören

*Schwirigkeitsgrad:* 

Fortgeschritten

*Benötigte Programme:* 

Windows Movie Maker
Adobe Photoshop (Ich beutze Adobe Photoshop CS2)
Adobe ImageReady (ebenfalls aus dem Bundle CS2) 

*Andere Materialien:* 

Ein Video eurer Wahl (Format, Größe etc. völlig Hupe)
Einen Kreativen Kopf 
Massenhaft Gedult und Ausdauer (ihr werdet es brauchen, MIT SICHERHEIT !)


So wenn ihr das alles gefunden habt ... kanns los gehen 



*Schritt 1: Die Vorbereitung im Movie Maker*

Öffent als allererstes den Windows Movie Maker _(Standart WindowsSoftware, zu finden unter Start -> Alle Programme -> Windows Movie Maker)_
Klickt dann im Windows Movie Maker oben in der Statusleiste auf Datei -> In Sammlungen Importieren ... und öffent euer Wunschvideo


Spoiler











Das laden des Videos in das Programm kann je nach Größe des Videos etwas dauern ... _(derweil könnt ihr eine Rauchen oder aufs Klo gehen )_
Wenn das erledigt ist findet ihr euer Video Gesplittet _(was aber nur im Programm so ist .. also keine Panik)_ vor euch aufm Bildschirm.


Spoiler










Nun klickt auf den Gewünschten Video Abschnitt und ihr seht das Video in Groß auf der rechten Seite. Lasst das Video pausiert ... und schiebt den Regler 
unter dem Video zu der gewünschten Position. _(Rot Markiert)_
_(Ja da man mit dem screenen von Bildern nicht das Video mit screenen kann ist der Bereich wo das Video eigentlich sein sollte schwarz .. also nich wundern )_


Spoiler










Habt ihr das video in der richtigen Position .. kann es Losgehen ...
Klickt nun unter dem Video auf "Einzelbild erzeugen" (der Fotoaperrat Button ^^)... 


Spoiler










es öffent sich nun ein Fenster wo ihr aufgefordert werdet das Bild abzuspeichern _(in der Regel unter Eigene Bilder)_ ... Tut dieses  ... 
Den Namen des Bildes einfach so lassen ... und auch den Speicherort .. das ist für die spätere Weiterverarbeitung am einfachsten. 
Nun klickt ihr auf "Nachster Frame" ... 


Spoiler










Klickt jetzt  wieder auf den "Foto" Button um das jetzige Bild zu speichern. 
Nun wieder auf den "Nächster Frame" Button  ... und anschließend auf den "Foto" Button ... wiederholt das solange bis ihr die gewünschte Scene 
Komplett habt. _(können zum schluß so an die 50 oder mehr einzelner Bilder sein )_
Habt ihr das erledigt ... könnt ihr den Movie Maker schließen _(Goth sei Dank, wa ? )_.


*Schritt 2: Die Vorbereitung der Bilder*

Erstellt euch nun einen Neuen Ordner aufm Desktop _(ist am einfachsten)_
Geht nun in euern "eigene Bilder" Ordner ... Und Markiert alle Screenshots eures Videos ... macht Rechtsklick und Ausschneiden.
Jetzt geht ihr in den, gerade auf dem Desktop erstellten Ordner, macht wieder Rechtsklick und dann Einfügen. Markiert jetz wieder alle Bilder, 
Rechtsklick auf das ERSTE Bild und dann Umbenennen ... 1 oder 2 Buchstaben sollten genügen. So nun haben alle Bilder hinter dem 
Bildnamen eine Nummer in Klammern ... bis auf das erste Bild hier geht ihr noch mal auf Umbenennen und tippt (0) hinter den Bildnamen.
Lasst den Ordner Minnimiert geöffnet.


*Schritt 3: Das Zusammenfügen der Bilder in Photoshop*

So jetz wird Photoshop geöffnet ... 
Öffnet nun wieder den Ordner vom Desktop der unten auf eurer Startleite Minimiert ist ... Markiert wieder alle Bilder und zieht sie in Photoshop
So nun öffnet Photoshop die einzelnen Bilder ... dauert auch je nach Menge der Bilder _(könnt nun wieder eine Rauchen oder aufs Klo gehen )_
Jetzt sind alle Bilder in Photoshop ... diese werden jetz der Reihe nach Minimiert _(vom letzten Bild, in meinen Fall Bild 80, bis zum ersten Bild)_


Spoiler










Lasst das erste Bild geöffnet ... Klickt nun im Ebenenfentster doppelt auf die eine Ebene und Benennt sie Ebene 1


Spoiler










Jetzt öffnet unten das nächste Bild _(müsste Bild XY (1) sein)_ Und wählt in der Werkzeugleiste das "verschieben Tool" an


Spoiler










Jetzt schiebt ihr Bild XY (1) auf das andere Bild ... und es erscheint auf der anderem Ebene als Ebene 2


Spoiler










Wiederholt diesen Schritt Bei allen anderen Bildern auch bis alle Bilder auf dem Bild XY (0) liegen.
Nun müsst ihr im Ebenenfenster alle Augen entfernen _(einfach drauf klicken]_ Bis auf Ebene 1.


Spoiler










Dann minimiert ihr das Bild und habt schonmal einen Nervigen Part hinter euch 


*Schritt 4: Das erstellen des/der Bildes/Signature/Avatar und das Einbinden des Videos*

Öffnet nun ein neues Bild _(oben in der Statusleiste unter Datei und dann Neu)_ Wählt eine Größe, in meinem Fall 600x150 Pixel.
Wichtig dabei sind aber die Markierten Einstellungen...


Spoiler










Das erstellen des eigentlichen Bildes brauche ich ja nicht erklären da ist eurer Fantasie keine Grenze gezetzt
Daher würde ich sagen überspringen wir dat mal 
Achtet beim erstellen des Bildes darauf, das ihr jede Ebene benennt _(meinetwegen Ebene 1 = Hintergrund oder so, is für das Animieren nacher Wichtig)_


Spoiler










So habt ihr euer Bild soweit fertig ... Kommt euer Video wieder zum Einsatz welches ja unten links in der Ecke Minimiert 
zu sehen ist ... also bitte einmal öffnen.
So und nun werden alle Ebenen mit gehältener "Strg"-Taste angeklickt und somit Markiert. Jetz zieht mit gehaltener Linken Maustaste alle ebenen rüber zu dem 
andern Bild _(wie es der Pfeil zeigt)_


Spoiler










So auf dem anderen könnt ihr das Video noch auf die Gewünschte Größe und Position ziehen. 


Spoiler










Klickt dann auf irgentein Werkzeug um den Prozess anzuwenden.
Nun Klicken wir in der WerkzeugLeiste auf Folgenden Button _(siehe dazu Bild]_ und wichtig ist das ihr Ebene 1 Markiert habt.


Spoiler










Es kann passieren das Photoshop mekkert das Bild wäre zu groß für die bearbeitung in ImageReady .. einfach ignoriern und OK klicken.
So nun wird euer Bild automatisch in Images Ready geöffnet ... diese bearbeitung dauert ein wenig _(ihr könnt in der Zeit wieder eine Rauchen oder eben aufs Klo gehen )_ 
Die Vorarbeit zum eigentlichen Animieren wäre somit getan.


*Schritt 5: Das Animieren*

So nun seit ihr in ImageReady ... jetzt schaut ihr wieviele Frames euer Video hat _(in meinem Fall 79)_ 
Nun Klickt ihr so oft im Animations Fenster auf den "Neuer Frame" Button ... bis ihr genauso viele Frames habt wie euer Video.


Spoiler










Jetzt geht das versetzen der Augen wieder los ...
da die Frames im Animations Fenster Nummeriert sind und auch eure Ebenen Nummern haben ist es nun ganz leicht die Augen zu setzen
Frame 1 = Ebene 1, Frame 2 = Ebene 2, Frame 3 = Ebene 3, und so weiter bis ihr alle durch habt...


Spoiler










Nach beendigung dieses Vorgangs Markiert ihr wieder im Animations Fenster Frame 1 und im Ebenen Fester eben falls Ebene 1
So nun könnt ihr auf den Vorschau Button Drücken _(der Pfeil unten im Animations Fenster)_ ... euch Zürücklehnen und euer fertiges Bild ansehen.
Seid ihr mit eurem Ergebnis zufrieden, Könnt ihr oben in der Statusleiste auf "Datei" und auf "Optimierte Version Speichern Unter" Klicken und
das ganze wo ihr wollt als *gif abspeichern.

Und so kann es denn nacher ausehen....







*Kommentar des Autors:*

Ich hoffe mein Tutorial hat euch weiter geholfen und nicht zu sehr angestrengt .. aber ihr habt es ja nicht anders gewollt 


Vielen Dank fürs zuhören und nachmachen


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Mai 2007)

Hi!
Erstmal super das du ein Tutorial gemacht hast nur teilweise finde ich die Schritte sehr unnötig umständlich 
ZB kann man doch auch einfach ein Video gleich als einzelbilder speichern.
Und ich bin mir sicher man kann in Photoshop auch gleich einen Ordner Bilder in ein Dokument laden.
Das sind schonmal zwei Schritte die man wesentlich beschleunigen kann. Dann muss man auch nich immer die Lunge mit rauchen belasten ;D
Es gibt sicher auch andere Programme mit denem man das alles in einem machen kann, zB Adobe Aftereffekts oder Premiere.
Aber wenn man die nicht zur Hand hat ist dein tutorial bestimmt sehr hilfreich, wenn auch zeitaufwändig =)


----------

